# bridged networking didn't work (FreeBSD 8.0 + Wireless network+ VirtualBox)



## salam4ik (Dec 8, 2009)

I have FreeBSD 8.0 Release installed. My network card is wpi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG> and I got network working by this manual. I installed virtualbox-3.0.51.r22902_2 from ports and installed client OS Windows XP. With VirtualBox NAT internet work very good on client OS, but I want Windows XP connect to other computers in my local network. I tried to tune bridged networking to my wlan0 interface by FreeBSD Wiki, but network on Windows XP still isn't work. Do you guys can help me to get bridged connection working with my wireless network card? 
Thank you for help!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 8, 2009)

There are some wired/wireless bridge topics in the Networking forum. I suggest you read them.


----------



## malexe (Dec 14, 2009)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox

In the known issue:


> Bridged networking doesn't work with a wireless interface


----------



## salam4ik (Dec 16, 2009)

*malexe*, thank you!
I didn't notice it before:r


----------



## salam4ik (Dec 21, 2009)

So, I found solution. But it need access to default router for set static route. I will try to describe it:
I have 192.168.2.0 home network. 
192.168.2.1 - ADSL modem
192.168.2.2 - laptop with FreeBSD 8.0 installed
192.168.2.7 - comp1

First  I put gataway_enable="YES" in my /etc/rc.conf then restarted laptop. I set host-only adapter in client OS's settings.
In my network I use static ip addresses and I switched off VirtualBox DHCP server, then set 192.168.3.1 ip address to vboxnet0. In client OS I set ip address to 192.168.3.3 and default gateway to 192.168.3.1. Then restarted VirtualBox. I found out for me, if don't restart VirtualBox after set settings to virtualbox0 or DHCP server, networking won't work. Next I added static route in adsl modem's routing table to 192.168.3.0 network through 192.168.2.2 gateway.
And now my network is working perfect.

P.S.: Sorry for my English mistakes.:r


----------

